# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Nhờ ACE diẽn đàn giúp đỡ chỗ gia công

## kimquyet88

Xin chào ACE cncprovn !

Hiện em đang dựng và chế cháo một số máy phục vụ công việc bản thân đến đoạn cái collet này thì thấy khó khó nên đăng lên đây nhờ ACE diễn đàn biết thì chỉ hoặc giới thiệu giúp em .

Đây là bản vẽ em nó, em cũng chỉ mới tập tọe nên có thể chưa được chuẩn .

chất liệu c50
số lượng 40 cái (chỉ khác nhau kích thước đầu collet)




Xin cảm ơn ACE forum chúc ACE cuối tuần vui vẻ !

----------


## biết tuốt

chế máy tốt nhất nên mua những linh kiện có sẵn , như cái colet của các spindle tàu chẳng hạn giá cỡ 50k , bác chế con này bèo thợ cũng chém 300k  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## huyquynhbk

con này còn cắt dây , nhiệt luyện,có thể có mài tròn thì khó có thể có giá 300k được bác Biết tuốt ơi.

----------


## biết tuốt

> con này còn cắt dây , nhiệt luyện,có thể có mài tròn thì khó có thể có giá 300k được bác Biết tuốt ơi.


hì bảo là bèo mà , 300k = 1 công rồi  , cái này 1 mớ công  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa hết tui bị 2 lần là nhờ gia công collet xong xui , trả hết tiền đem về thấy runout chục vạch rồi vất luôn .

----------


## kimquyet88

Em cảm ơn các bác đã cho em lời khuyên, nhưng cái này phục vụ công việc theo yêu cầu nên bặt buộc phải theo kiểu dạng này các bác ạ .

Ngoài ra em muốn hỏi thêm các bác là cái này sao em thấy nhiều người bảo gia công xong phải nhiệt luyện là như thế nào ạ !?

Em gọi cái này là cái collet cho dễ goi nhưng cái này của em lại không phải để kẹp giống collet là nó là cái đồ gá phục vụ cho mài chi tiết 

Hi bác Nam CNC : nó runout chục vạch là do lỗi gì vậy ạ ? do làm ren hay do không đồng tâm ạ ?

----------


## Nam CNC

không đồng tâm , quá trình gia công từ máy tiện cnc , cắt dây , mài , nhiều công đoạn gá đặt và kết quả cuối cùng thảm hại .

Tại sao phải nhiệt luyện vì gá đặt và kẹp nhiều lần , cần độ cứng và đàn hồi nên cần phải nhiệt luyện chớ không thôi kẹp vài phát nó móp , nó mỏi nó gãy chấu luôn rồi làm sao ???

----------


## cuongmay

nếu mình không nhầm thì cái này là gá phôi dạng bung cho máy tiện rút . quá trình làm cũng không phải quá chính xác ,không cần phải cắt dây mà dùng cưa dĩa gá lên đầu máy phay,  phôi kẹp vào bàn xoay là cưa được thôi,khi làm chỉ cần chừa lượng dư sau này gá nên chính cái máy tiện đó mài nhẹ lại là ok .

----------


## kimquyet88

> không đồng tâm , quá trình gia công từ máy tiện cnc , cắt dây , mài , nhiều công đoạn gá đặt và kết quả cuối cùng thảm hại .
> 
> Tại sao phải nhiệt luyện vì gá đặt và kẹp nhiều lần , cần độ cứng và đàn hồi nên cần phải nhiệt luyện chớ không thôi kẹp vài phát nó móp , nó mỏi nó gãy chấu luôn rồi làm sao ???


Vâng vậy chắc em cứ thêm phần nhiệt luyện vào nó đẹp bề mặt và tăng độ bền vậy . thực chất cái của em nó cần chút đàn hồi là ok chứ công viêc không dùng lực mấy .




> nếu mình không nhầm thì cái này là gá phôi dạng bung cho máy tiện rút . quá trình làm cũng không phải quá chính xác ,không cần phải cắt dây mà dùng cưa dĩa gá lên đầu máy phay,  phôi kẹp vào bàn xoay là cưa được thôi,khi làm chỉ cần chừa lượng dư sau này gá nên chính cái máy tiện đó mài nhẹ lại là ok .


Em chào bác ! bác nói hợp ý em quá ạ cái này em hỏi 10 chỗ thì 9 chỗ nói phải cắt dây (em đã hỏi 10 chỗ thật luôn ạ mà mỗi chỗ nói một kiểu ^^!) theo như em xem các tài liệu video của mấy anh tây tùm lum tà la video hình ảnh, thì cái này gia công trên máy tiện có trục Z khoan phay  1 lần gá là đã hoàn thành 70* chi tiết rồi sau đó trục Z dùng cưa đĩa như bác nói và cắt làm 6 phần rất ok mà không hiểu sao mấy vụ này ngoài hà nội này mấy bác ý toàn nghĩ đến chuyện cắt dây tuy em có đề xuất đến việc dùng cưa đĩa . mới đây em đăng đàn khắp nơi thì cũng đang có một bác báo giá rất hợp lý nhưng chưa biết gia công thế nào mai mốt em xuống thực tế xem ntn mà bác ý báo giá tốt quá trời ^^!
Cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình chỉ bảo 


Chúc các bác buổi tối vui vẻ !

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Nếu ko có gì bí mật thì bác cho xem cái máy gắn collet này vào và nhu cầu dung sai của chi tiết cần gá. cái này muốn làm chuẩn thì cũng phải có thứ tự gia công hợp lí.

----------


## kimquyet88

> không đồng tâm , quá trình gia công từ máy tiện cnc , cắt dây , mài , nhiều công đoạn gá đặt và kết quả cuối cùng thảm hại .
> 
> Tại sao phải nhiệt luyện vì gá đặt và kẹp nhiều lần , cần độ cứng và đàn hồi nên cần phải nhiệt luyện chớ không thôi kẹp vài phát nó móp , nó mỏi nó gãy chấu luôn rồi làm sao ???


Vâng vậy chắc em cứ thêm phần nhiệt luyện vào nó đẹp bề mặt và tăng độ bền vậy . thực chất cái của em nó cần chút đàn hồi là ok chứ công viêc không dùng lực mấy .




> nếu mình không nhầm thì cái này là gá phôi dạng bung cho máy tiện rút . quá trình làm cũng không phải quá chính xác ,không cần phải cắt dây mà dùng cưa dĩa gá lên đầu máy phay,  phôi kẹp vào bàn xoay là cưa được thôi,khi làm chỉ cần chừa lượng dư sau này gá nên chính cái máy tiện đó mài nhẹ lại là ok .


Em chào bác ! bác nói hợp ý em quá ạ cái này em hỏi 10 chỗ thì 9 chỗ nói phải cắt dây (em đã hỏi 10 chỗ thật luôn ạ mà mỗi chỗ nói một kiểu ^^!) theo như em xem các tài liệu video của mấy anh tây tùm lum tà la video hình ảnh, thì cái này gia công trên máy tiện có trục Z khoan phay  1 lần gá là đã hoàn thành 70* chi tiết rồi sau đó trục Z dùng cưa đĩa như bác nói và cắt làm 6 phần rất ok mà không hiểu sao mấy vụ này ngoài hà nội này mấy bác ý toàn nghĩ đến chuyện cắt dây tuy em có đề xuất đến việc dùng cưa đĩa . mới đây em đăng đàn khắp nơi thì cũng đang có một bác báo giá rất hợp lý nhưng chưa biết gia công thế nào mai mốt em xuống thực tế xem ntn mà bác ý báo giá tốt quá trời ^^!
Cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình chỉ bảo 


Chúc các bác buổi tối vui vẻ !

----------


## kimquyet88

> Nếu ko có gì bí mật thì bác cho xem cái máy gắn collet này vào và nhu cầu dung sai của chi tiết cần gá. cái này muốn làm chuẩn thì cũng phải có thứ tự gia công hợp lí.


Hiện cái máy đó em đang tiến hành gia công nên chưa có hình ảnh để mời các bác ngắm thử và lại không hiểu sao em thấy đăng ảnh cứ kho khó và lôi lỗi sao ý ạ vào phần up ảnh sau khi tải ảnh lên lại không có nút Done mà uplink thì hôm qua up được hôm nay lại không .!!!!?? hay là do em chưa biết cách dùng .

Em cũng định up mấy cái ảnh lên mà các bác chờ em tìm hiểu up ntn đã ạ 

[IMG]<a href="http://s869.photobucket.com/user/KimQuyet1988/media/image.jpeg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i869.photobucket.com/albums/ab260/KimQuyet1988/image.jpeg" border="0" alt="collet photo image.jpeg"/></a>[/IMG]

----------


## kimquyet88

Test post ảnh lên diễn đàn

----------


## Ga con

Độ bền không cần quá cao có thể gia công luôn bằng thép pre heat treated có độ cứng tầm 38-40HRC.

Quất 1 phát một 1 lần gá xong cắt ra luôn, trở đầu lại chỉ tiện ren, xong đi cắt dây.


Thanks.

----------


## kimquyet88

> Độ bền không cần quá cao có thể gia công luôn bằng thép pre heat treated có độ cứng tầm 38-40HRC.
> 
> Quất 1 phát một 1 lần gá xong cắt ra luôn, trở đầu lại chỉ tiện ren, xong đi cắt dây.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Bác Ga con cho em hỏi thép pre heat treated là loại gì ạ đi mua thì nói sao thì họ biết ạ ? 

Em cảm ơn .

----------


## Ga con

Như loại có sẵn thì 2083, 2311... hoặc thép C** đem đi tôi rồi mới gia công.

Thanks.

----------

